# Free. Specsavers EasyVision multipurpose contact lens solution - collection only.



## I like Skol (7 Dec 2015)

Had a tidy up this weekend and decided to get rid of the stockpile of lens solution that has amassed in over 5yrs of contracted contact lens use.
I have 8 x 250ml bottles of unopened multipurpose solution for cleaning, disinfecting and soaking all contact lenses (as it says on the bottle). All have good dates with the oldest being 04/2017.




These are free to any cyclechat member that wishes to contact me and arrange a convenient time to come and collect them from Ashton-under-Lyne, OL6. This is about 6-7 miles east of Manchester.

PM me if you are interested.


----------



## dan_bo (7 Dec 2015)

I have a weeping eye. Is it any good for that?


----------



## Lonestar (7 Dec 2015)

I see what you did there.


----------



## I like Skol (7 Dec 2015)

Oh! People making fun of my kind offer. I suppose I should've seen that coming......


----------



## potsy (7 Dec 2015)

I would have them but have my own stockpile of similar size


----------



## I like Skol (7 Dec 2015)

potsy said:


> I would have them but have my own stockpile of similar size


It is not my entire stockpile 

I have given a few to a friend and kept 6 bottles back for myself. 16/17 bottles were taking up quite a chunk of space in the bathroom cupboards. Plan B if nobody on here wants them is to take them in to work and put them in the Oasis with a 'please take them' notice.


----------

